# πατέρες/πατεράδες



## anef (Dec 8, 2008)

Έχω μια δυσκολία με τον πληθυντικό του _πατέρας_. Σε ένα κείμενο κοινωνικής ψυχολογίας για την οικογένεια, έχω συνέχεια _οι μητέρες και οι *πατέρες_ (και το δεύτερο μου θυμίζει _πατέρες της Εκκλησίας_). Όπου μπορώ βάζω _η μητέρα και ο πατέρας_, αλλά μερικές φορές δεν γίνεται να τον αποφύγω τον πληθυντικό. Το _μητέρες και πατεράδες _πάλι μου χαλάει τη συμμετρία στη φράση και μου ακούγεται πάλι περίεργα. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ παντού να βάλω _γονείς _γιατί έχει σημασία να περιγράφονται χωριστά ως δύο ομάδες. Εσείς τι θα βάζατε σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση; 

(Στο γκουγκλ τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα του _πατέρες _απ' ό,τι βλέπω αναφέρονται στην Εκκλησία ή στη γενική έννοια των προγόνων, υπάρχουν όμως και μερικά για τον πληθυντικό του _πατέρας_)


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2008)

Μανάδες και πατεράδες, για συμμετρία;


----------



## anef (Dec 8, 2008)

Δίκιο έχεις, θα το δοκιμάσουμε κι αυτό με τον άλλο μεταφραστή, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη, μπορεί να βγαίνει λίγο παράταιρο μέσα σε κείμενο με αρκετούς όρους ψυχολογίας κλπ. Θα το δούμε. Πάντως, όντως υπάρχει δυσκολία, ε; Δεν είναι ιδέα μου, γιατί του άλλου μεταφραστή του φαίνεται ΟΚ το _πατέρες_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Εκτός από τους άγιους πατέρες, έχεις και τους πατέρες του Έθνους και τους εργατοπατέρες, που είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα. Στο κείμενό σου νομίζω ότι μπορείς να γράφεις για _τις μητέρες και τους πατέρες_ — γράψε γράψε, θα το συνηθίσεις. Όταν θα φτάσεις σε γενική πτώση, _των μητέρων και των πατέρων_, θυμήσου την πρόταση του συνονόματου. Ίσως δεν θα έχεις αρκετές για να το συνηθίσεις...


----------

